# Web page as desktop background



## C19H28O2 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi,

I would like to know if i could have any webpage as my background image on my desktop?

Thanks

C19


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 22, 2006)

No, only images are allowed to be desktop images.  You can't use an HTML page as your desktop background.

You could take a screenshot of the webpage and use that as your background image.


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 22, 2006)

In windows you can.. 

You could make a startup item to open a safari page when you log in, though.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 22, 2006)

Or, just use this...

http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/12862

Haven't tried it myself.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 22, 2006)

There is an app or two floating around that allows this.  They also allow using screen savers, videos, etc. as backgrounds also.  The downside is they'll eat up resources fast.

Backlight doesn't do HTML, but will do screen savers nicely (not a resource hog, but still eats some up).

The one that probably fits your need the best is called DesktopMagic.  It allows HTML/web pages, videos, screen savers, etc. to be used.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, sorry for the misinformation!  I had no clue those applications existed.  I guess I should take my own advice of "simple searches on versiontracker.com" before I open my mouth...


----------

